# Ttoc shop



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

Anybody else having trouble trying to access the ttoc shop, I keep getting forbidden access! 404 error not found? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XM4RTYX said:


> Anybody else having trouble trying to access the ttoc shop, I keep getting forbidden access! 404 error not found? :?


try

www.ttoc.co.uk/shop

works for me and there have been some orders through this morning


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

Tried it, no luck, same message, hmmm wonder why? My mate tried and he couldn't! I've tried phone, laptop and pc, no joy


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah its not working here either.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you using the link above ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can you get onto www.ttoc.co.uk ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not working for me either, so I'll have a look at it.

For now use this link:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

All links working perfectly for me.


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/ works fine. It's just /shop that doesnt


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

The link with zen on the end works, but the original doesn't, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Zen link works for me but no others. :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The shop link doesn't work for me either and it may be to do with the homepage menu shop link returning me to the home page too. The zen link works OK.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> The shop link doesn't work for me either and it may be to do with the homepage menu shop link returning me to the home page too. The zen link works OK.


Same for me now


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've removed the redirect link for the /shop address as even removing and recreating it earlier wasn't fixing the problem.

I'll add it back tomorrow and see what happens.

Nick


----------

